# Chicken not sitting on the perch



## armymom234 (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone ever had an issue with their chicken or chickens not sitting on the perch? My neighbor has one of his chickens with this and he's wondering if this is something he should be concerned about. He just noticed it today so I'm not sure how long this has been happening.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine dont roost on the perch either, im not that worried about it. all it means is you may have messy chickens as they sit in poop. he could try putting some roosts at different heights and see if this helps.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

What kind of chicken is it? Some won't sit on roost. Is she getting bullied? He should go in after dark and put the chicken on the roost. Do it for a few days and she'll get the hint. I don't know where you are located, but if it gets cold there, she needs to be on the roost so she can keep warm snuggled up with the other hens


----------



## armymom234 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Neighbor's chicken won't sit on perch*

Hello all,
Thank you for the wonderful responses. I've given them to my neighbor. He has a very small flock (8 barred rock hens) here in NH. Apparently, this has never happened before or at least not that he has noticed. He has been checking on his "girls" at night and I haven't heard any more from him so I'm assuming that his situation has resolved itself. I appreciate having this forum to ask questions. Myself and my husband have our own back yard flock of 18 hens, mostly Rhode Island Reds and some barred rock hens and one arugula??? I can never remember that word. Anyway our little flock is happy and spoiled rotten. Thanks again, everyone that responded.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

armymom234 said:


> Hello all,
> Thank you for the wonderful responses. I've given them to my neighbor. He has a very small flock (8 barred rock hens) here in NH. Apparently, this has never happened before or at least not that he has noticed. He has been checking on his "girls" at night and I haven't heard any more from him so I'm assuming that his situation has resolved itself. I appreciate having this forum to ask questions. Myself and my husband have our own back yard flock of 18 hens, mostly Rhode Island Reds and some barred rock hens and one arugula??? I can never remember that word. Anyway our little flock is happy and spoiled rotten. Thanks again, everyone that responded.


 good to see another member from NH
we are in the lakes region with orpingtons,muscovy ducks, & a pair of turkeys. oooh forgot about the 4 silkies but they are really just pets


----------

